# What Size Spoons?



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Saw on the metroparks report that somebody caught 3 walleye and a steelhead at night casting glow spoons off the rocks. I know glow spoons are popular for casting for salmon in NY, so I think I want to give it a try around here with the added bonus of the chance at hooking up with a walleye. I need to pickup some glow spoons, but what size do you guys recommend getting? Thanks!


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I use 2/3 and 2/5 ounce in the Eastern part of ohio


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Get a couple diff sizes. Glow white and green seem to work the best. Smaller ones work better in clear calm waters. I up size if it the water is rough and cloudy.
1/3 and 2/3 ounce are my go to sizes.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

RStock521 said:


> Saw on the metroparks report that somebody caught 3 walleye and a steelhead at night casting glow spoons off the rocks. I know glow spoons are popular for casting for salmon in NY, so I think I want to give it a try around here with the added bonus of the chance at hooking up with a walleye. I need to pickup some glow spoons, but what size do you guys recommend getting? Thanks!


use trolling spoons for eyes.
make casting harness with beed and change the weight off the sinker.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

HappySnag said:


> use trolling spoons for eyes.
> make casting harness with beed and change the weight off the sinker.


 I had never even thought of that, great idea! I went to Cabelas today, and the glow KO Wobblers and Little Cleo's are $8! What a ripoff for a little stamped piece of metal...


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

RStock521 said:


> I had never even thought of that, great idea! I went to Cabelas today, and the glow KO Wobblers and Little Cleo's are $8! What a ripoff for a little stamped piece of metal...


get heat gun from Haber freight tools.
and get glow powder from ,Seling powder paint by Lb,and make your own.
and buy clear powder from them,the cheapest,they have some time special and you can mix that with clear.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

happy snag,
do you have a picture of the spoon setup?
Rickerd


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

rickerd said:


> happy snag,
> do you have a picture of the spoon setup?
> Rickerd


this is casting harness








make same think,and do not put blade and hook,just tie quick snap to the end for spoon.
where is the sinker,that is loop, tie overhang nut with 1 beed inside the loop,to stop sinker sliding to the spoon.you can change the sinker to any size.
put on main line swivel with snap.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I understand a casting harness thanks,
Where is the spoon? Sounds like you are combining a trolling spoon with the harness? Is that the case?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

rickerd said:


> I understand a casting harness thanks,
> Where is the spoon? Sounds like you are combining a trolling spoon with the harness? Is that the case?


yes trolling spoon on harness.
trolling spoon is light for casting.
if you put that on harness you can use any sinker,and cast any distance or use the sinker to reach deferent dept.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

But what kind of hook up ratio do you get when a single hook stays in the middle of the spoon? So you are saying just replace the "spinner" in the casting setup with a "casting spoon."? I can try that since I use quick change clevises on my casting harnesses.
thanks,
Rickerd


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

rickerd said:


> So you are saying just replace the "spinner" in the casting setup with a "casting spoon."?





HappySnag said:


> *do not put blade and hook,just tie quick snap to the end for spoon.*


Don't think he is using a spoon_ instead _of a spinner blade. He said to _replace_ both the spinner blade and hook with a snap. You could then attach your spoon to the snap so it is at the end of the whole setup.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Walleye have great night vision. Ive caught plenty on green/silver spoons. You dont need any glow.


----------



## Rybar (Mar 22, 2016)

rickerd said:


> But what kind of hook up ratio do you get when a single hook stays in the middle of the spoon? So you are saying just replace the "spinner" in the casting setup with a "casting spoon."? I can try that since I use quick change clevises on my casting harnesses.
> thanks,
> Rickerd


Rickerd here is a picture of Happysnag’s casting spoon set up


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Been trying these spoons for weeks, still no success. might of had a bite on the Winnie the poo one. Tried casting and trolling 75-120 ft leads, at 1.5-2.5mph even tried burning them at 3mph+ Nothing is working. Must not be around my neck of the woods yet.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks Rybar, I thought that is what he was trying to explain. I've seen guys put a harness on the end of a spoon trolling too and just needed to see a picture.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

HappySnag said:


> yes trolling spoon on harness.
> trolling spoon is light for casting.
> if you put that on harness you can use any sinker,and cast any distance or use the sinker to reach deferent dept.


This is the Thunder Mist SS Viper lure.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

FAB said:


> This is the Thunder Mist SS Viper lure.


they call that spoon harnes


----------

